# May 28th would have been my kitties 20th birthday



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

May 28th would have been my kitties 20th birthday. Adam lived to be 16, Gus 19.


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

Good kitties, and well taken care of....
It's nice to see the pictures, with their names and the dates, too, Deb.


----------



## Pecos (May 28, 2020)

Cat are good friends and we always miss them when they leave us.

My cat Kaley is 19 now. She is still getting around pretty well but has lost weight and is getting stiff.
I would take a picture, but she is outside in the backyard "on patrol", or sleeping under the azaleas. 
How she still manages to get on top of a six foot fence is a mystery to me.


----------



## Judycat (May 28, 2020)

RIP little buddies.


----------

